

The World’s Best Places to Retire in 2015 - tokenadult
http://internationalliving.com/2015/01/the-best-places-to-retire-2015/

======
mdotk
Wherever your kids and family are?

~~~
lwhalen
What about those of us who are willfully child-free and aren't particularly
close to family?

